# Zander Kopf



## Hecht69 (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo was meint ihr da dazu alles selber gemacht der Zander war 90 cm


----------



## xPuni (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Ich finde das nicht so toll...
Jetzt musste extra ein Tier sterben damit du dir das anschauen kannst?


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



xPuni schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht so toll...
> Jetzt musste extra ein Tier sterben damit du dir das anschauen kannst?


 




Woher willst Du das denn wissen, ob das Tier nur dafür gestorben ist ? Vielleicht wurde der Großteil des Fisches ordentlich verwertet.

Das weiss bis jetzt nur der TE, aber erst mal wird drauf losgeprescht. |kopfkrat





Meine Herren, immer diese Bemerkungen, dass ein Tier extra gestorben ist. Wir sind hier doch beim Angeln. Da wird schon mal ein Tier getötet.


Ich wette gleich geht hier auch wieder ne C&R Diskussion los, wie in fast jedem Thread.

Mich nervt das total.




Ich finde es gelungen. Sieht echt gut aus.
Kannst ja mal n bisserl mehr Details dazu geben, wie du das gemacht hast.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



xPuni schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht so toll...
> Jetzt musste extra ein Tier sterben damit du dir das anschauen kannst?




Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, daß der Zander gegessen wurde, oder meinste, der TE hat die Filets weggeschmissen.#q



@Hecht69

Laß dich vom Mädsche hier nicht ansaugen,
sieht gut aus für selbstgemacht, wie biste vorgegangen?


----------



## Vanner (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Sieht gut gemacht aus. #6

 Mein Geschmack ist es allerdings nicht, also ich würde mir das nicht hinhängen wollen.


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Oh man...wie kann man sich darüber in nem anglerforum aufregen#q

Unnormal! Ich glaube kaum das der te den rest weggeschmissen hat...

@te
Respekt, sieht doch gut aus, ich hoffe du hast lang freude daran.mal sehen was der taxidermist dazu sagt falls er den thread hier sieht.
Mfg


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Sieht soweit gut aus, hätte die Rückenflosse nur aufgestellt. Sieht dann imposanter aus.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Sieht echt nicht schlecht aus für den ersten Versuch.
Aber den Tipp vom Vorposter mit der aufgestellen Rückenflosse könnte man übernehmen, das würde mehr Eindruck machen.
Und lass dich von den negativen Kommentaren hier nicht einschüchtern, gibt genug Leute hier im Forum, die an der Realität vorbei leben


----------



## ragbar (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Schließe mich dem Vorposter an.

 Rückenflosse aufgestellt kommt noch besser. Die Brustflossen kann man vor dem Bemalen noch auf der Rückseite mit Butterbrotpapier + Holzleim bekleben und auf Kunstoffplättchen fixieren, dann sehen die Flossen hinterher (fast) wie gerade aus dem Wasser gehoben aus.


----------



## donak (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



xPuni schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht so toll...
> Jetzt musste extra ein Tier sterben damit du dir das anschauen kannst?



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, eine absolut ekelhafte Einstellung!!!

Zu dem Präparat: Sieht doch schon gut aus, habe weitaus schlechtere gesehen. Hut ab!

P.S.: Rückenflosse aufgestellt wäre noch nen ticken besser. |supergri


----------



## Shortay (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Finds klasse! Tipp mit der rückenflosse seh ich auch so! Wusste gar ned das man sowas selbst machen kann? Gibts da evtl schon threads im forum zu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Eigentlich sollte jetzt Taxidermist hier auftauchen (notfalls den Namen mal googlen, für die, welche rätseln , warum....)..

Ich finde das auch gut gemacht für selber machen.
Reschpekt...

Seit Digitalfoto wär mir das schwäbisch/sparsam aber selber zu viel Arbeit..

Trotzdem klasse.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Digitalfoto(S) und 3D Drucker -_- Obwohl es dann mit der schwäbischen Sparsamkeit nichts wird


----------



## huawei71 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Gut gemacht...sieht natürlich aus!! Wenns einfach wäre würd ich mir einen vom Wels machen.

Hör nicht auf die negativen nörgler die wohl nie einen Fisch Töten oder Essen..echt lächerlich.....


----------



## Fuschus (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Super gemacht #6. Auch wenn ich sowas an meiner Wand nicht haben wollen würde :q.

PS. Werden hier solche Kommentare #2 nicht gelöscht? Diese ganzen C&R Spacken, (die objektiv betrachtet die größten Tierquäler sind und nur ihren Jagdtrieb stillen wollen + dazu einen Angler immer dumm von der Seite anmachen und ihre (sinnlose) Meinung jedem aufdrängen wollen), gehören in einem Anglerforum gebannt imo..

PPS.: Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf diesen Thread. Bin seit 1 Monat stiller Mitleser. Es ist mir mehrmals aufgefallen dass grade die C&R-fraktion ein enormes Potenzial hat um zu provozieren/verachten/beleidigen.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Hast du den farblich behandelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Offtopic an:



Fuschus schrieb:


> PS. Werden hier solche Kommentare #2 nicht gelöscht? Diese ganzen C&R Spacken, (die objektiv betrachtet die größten Tierquäler sind und nur ihren Jagdtrieb stillen wollen + dazu einen Angler immer dumm von der Seite anmachen und ihre (sinnlose) Meinung jedem aufdrängen wollen), gehören in einem Anglerforum gebannt imo..
> 
> .



Dann müsste ich auch Deinen Post löschen, denn bei uns haben* alle *Angler ihren Platz...

Und die jeweils unter 10% Glaubenstaliban (C+R *WIE AUCH * Angeln nicht aus Spass) haben bei uns keine Chance, ungeschoren zu missionieren......

Offtopic aus


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Also, wenn jetzt noch die Rückenflosse.......!

Sieht schon richtig Klasse aus!Respekt! #6

Mich würde mal ein Bericht über den gesamten Vorgang interessieren!


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

solche staubfänger sind nicht mehr so mein ding - einen katzenhai zu präparieren fand ich mal toll - den aber immer irgendwo rumstehen haben eher nicht.

aber 'ne handwerkliche leistung erkenne ich gerne an, und da sieht dein zander schon sehr gut aus. klasse arbeit. würd mich interessiern, wie du das gemacht hast - und wohl nicht nur mich. magst du da nicht einen "arbeitsbericht" schreiben, den wir dann ins Magazin übernehmen können?


zu der aufgespannten rückenflosse, ja, wär "lebendiger" - schön finde ich, dass das maul nicht dramatisch aufgerissen wurde. hab da hechte gesehen, gegen die der weiße hai ein häschen war, würd da auch gerne von blödsinnigem kitsch reden.

ps: was den xPuni angeht sag ich lieber nix.

interessanter wird taxidermists post. 
huhu, taxi!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Also, dann möchte ich mal ne Bewertung abgeben!
Leider habe ich eine andere Sicht der Dinge, als manche hier, die restlos begeistert von dem Kopf sind.
Ich finde ihn für ein Erstlingswerk auch nicht so ganz schlecht gelungen, obwohl im Detail doch verbesserungswürdig!
Der Kopf schaut nach unten, soll heißen er kippt ab, dies ist leicht zu vermeiden, in dem man ihn vor dem Trocknen mit einem starken Draht (3-4mm) durchs Maul längs des Oberkiefers abspannt, fixiert und so hochhält.
Oder ihn nur einfach, nicht in der späteren Aufhängposition wärend dem Trocknen lagert (Schwerkraft!).
Als nächstes wurde ja von einigen schon die angelegte Rückenflosse bemängelt. Ich denke wenn diese schon mit am Präparat bleibt, dann aber aufgestellt!
Mit den Flossen scheint unser Heimwerker ohnehin seine Probleme zu haben, denn auch die Brust und kehlständigen Bauchflossen sind nicht richtig gespannt, b.z.w. beim Trocknen fixiert worden.
Die vordere Brustflosse ist deshalb nicht nur "krumpelig", sondern am oberen Rand bereits in Auflösung befindlich.
Dies wird wahrscheinlich bei jedem Abstauben, oder Berühren weiter abbrechen.
Um dieses zu vermeiden, wird eine richtig gespannte Flosse, nach dem Trocknen, mit 2 Komponenten Epoxid bestrichen(eventuell sogar mit feinem Glasgewebe belegt!), wodurch sie deutlich bruchsicherer wird und behält zudem dauerhaft ihre Form, bleibt aber durchsichtig.
Dann die Farbgebung, richtig ist es, dass ein Fisch zum Rücken hin dunkler als am Bauch ist, aber nicht wie hier Schwarz.
Das über den Kiemendeckel heruntergezogen schwarze "Dreieck" sticht dabei besonders ins Auge!
Beim Zander eher ein dunkles Braun-Grün-Bronze.
Zu letzt, die unvermeidliche Abschlusskordel, dies haben viele Präparatoren früher gerne gemacht, um zu verschleiern, dass ihre Köpfe hinten keinen vernünftigen glatten Abschluß haben.So wird es auch hier sein, sieht deshalb auch altbacken aus. 
Auch die Baumscheibe passt da ins Bild. Wenn man den Kopf entweder von vorneherein gerade arbeitet, oder ihn nach dem Trocknen abschleift, dann kann man diesen auch direkt mit einem verdeckten Aufhänger versehen und auf dieses "blöde" Brett, samt Abschlußkordel verzichten!

So, ich will dem TS seine Hobbyarbeit keinesfalls mies machen, aber so ein paar Verbesserungen sollten doch beim nächsten Präparat möglich sein!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Die farbgebung ist total daneben.
Beim nächsten mal schwerigal verwenden, dann erübrigt sich die farbgebung.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



> Beim nächsten mal schwerigal verwenden, dann erübrigt sich die farbgebung.



Schwerigal F wird schon jahrzehnte lang nicht mehr hergestellt und gehandelt. (ist auch besser so!)
Das Zeug ist hochgiftig und wurde eigentlich auch nur für in Gefäßen verschloßene Flüßigkeitspräparate verwendet.
Dazu ist die Anwendung schwierig, bis umständlich und auch die Ergebnisse oft fragwürdig. 
Mit dem angeblichen Farberhalt wurde immer gerne geworben, mag auch in Einzelfällen geklappt haben, die Regel war es allerdings nicht!
Gehört definitiv nicht die Hände von Hobbypräparatoren!

Jürgen


----------



## Hecht69 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

So na okay habe aber im netz schon schlimere gesehen und die wurden von Provis gemacht na egal,so der Kopf wurde in Formalin eingelegt so ca 6 Monate,dann das ganze Fleisch raus genommen.dann mit Gibsbinden von inne fixiert und mit bauschaum gefüllt,dann getrochnet und mit spritzpistole bemalt und Lackiert. Und an die anderen der Zander hat super gemundet.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schwerigal F wird schon jahrzehnte lang nicht mehr hergestellt und gehandelt. (ist auch besser so!)
> Das Zeug ist hochgiftig und wurde eigentlich auch nur für in Gefäßen verschloßene Flüßigkeitspräparate verwendet.
> Dazu ist die Anwendung schwierig, bis umständlich und auch die Ergebnisse oft fragwürdig.
> Mit dem angeblichen Farberhalt wurde immer gerne geworben, mag auch in Einzelfällen geklappt haben, die Regel war es allerdings nicht!
> ...


Ich bin damit stets super zufrieden gewesen. Von fragwürdigen einzelfällen kann ich nicht reden. Bin aber seit 15 jahren nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



Jose schrieb:


> schön finde ich, dass das maul nicht dramatisch aufgerissen wurde. hab da hechte gesehen, gegen die der weiße hai ein häschen war, würd da auch gerne von blödsinnigem kitsch reden.



Das gibt es zum Glück nicht mehr.... neulich im Naturkundemuseum wurde uns erklärt, das die Präparatoren sich viel Gedanken über Naturgetreue machen und vorher das Tier in freier Natur sich vorher ansehen, wenn möglich ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

@Zokker, da hast du ja eine beindruckende Galerie!
Aber entschuldige, wo soll denn da die Farberhaltung sein?
Die Köpfe sehen farblich aus, wie eben getrocknete Fischköpfe aussehen!Erinnern ein wenig an geräucherte Fische!
Meine Fische sehen auch ohne Schwerigal nach dem Trocknen so aus, daher kommt danach auch die Farbspritze zum Einsatz und nicht einfach irgend ein Lack drüber und fertig.
Alle Farbpigmente, die ja an sich schnell vergänglich sind und schon direkt nach dem Ableben eines Fisches kaputt gehen, sind weg!
Ich hatte auch noch son paar Exemplare, aus meiner vor-Airbrushzeit, die habe ich nach herausnehmen der Augen alle entsorgt.






Das mache ich heute (Farblich) auch besser, der Hecht ist ca.20 Jahre alt!

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

[edit by Admin: Die Diskussion ist hier zu Ende, Ansage gemacht von mir und braucht nicht wieder aufgewärmt werden]

jürgen, hammer hecht. das sieht sogar ansprechend aus und nicht so martialisch wie die köpfe.


----------



## Fuschus (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Wow der sieht ja hammer aus Taxi #6. Wie viel Arbeitszeit steckt da drin? Verkaufst du deine Werke?


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Es ist gut zu wissen dass es auch vorgefertigte Fischkörper/Teile gibt die nur noch in Szene gesetzt werden müssen bzw farblich gestaltet werden müssen. Damit erspart man sich nicht nur das konservieren#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



> #6. Wie viel Arbeitszeit steckt da drin? Verkaufst du deine Werke?


Das geht Zeitmäßig so in Richtung eine Woche Arbeit.
Der Kunde hätte was dagegen, wenn ich seinen Fisch verkaufen würde, dass war eine Auftragsarbeit!



> Es ist gut zu wissen dass es auch vorgefertigte Fischkörper/Teile gibt  die nur noch in Szene gesetzt werden müssen bzw farblich gestaltet  werden müssen.



Würde mich interessieren, wo es denn sowas gibt?

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Jürgen, haste auch ne ungefähre preisliche Hausnummer ?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



> Jürgen, haste auch ne ungefähre preisliche Hausnummer ?



Ja klar, aber nicht hier und öffentlich!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Ja verstehe.
Wenn genehm werd ich Dich vielleicht mal anschreiben.
Mein Opa fährt da voll drauf ab.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Super Arbeit Taxidermist, obwohl der Hecht für mich sehr plastisch wirkt.

Alles was man selber gemacht und natürlich auch vorher selber gefangen hat, sieht man doch ebend mit anderen Augen.


----------



## ragbar (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich bin damit stets super zufrieden gewesen. Von fragwürdigen einzelfällen kann ich nicht reden. Bin aber seit 15 jahren nicht mehr aktiv.



 Der Steinbeißerkopf auf dem Bild rechts hat mich unheimlich an einen Kultfilm aus alten Tagen erinnert:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oxzjdkcQm-s/TxNPddMm_NI/AAAAAAAAKV8/NA20Fpx70LI/s1600/ROTLFD.png


----------



## Potti87 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

@ Ragbar

Schade das es hier keinen "Like-Button" gibt. Sieht haargenauso aus |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



ragbar schrieb:


> Der Steinbeißerkopf auf dem Bild rechts hat mich unheimlich an einen Kultfilm aus alten Tagen erinnert:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oxzjdkcQm-s/TxNPddMm_NI/AAAAAAAAKV8/NA20Fpx70LI/s1600/ROTLFD.png



Mir fiel als erstes dieser Klassiker ein: Creature from the Black Lagoon""! 
Leider oft verwechselt mit den  Kreaturen der Blauen Lagune

Ansonsten: Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Fleisch bei so nem Ganzkörperpräperat? Das verköstigt doch keiner, oder?


----------



## ragbar (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Doch, doch, Fischkörper fast im Ganzen "aus der Decke schlagen" und dann parallel zubereiten.

 Hi,hi, die Kreaturen der blauen Lagune waren im ersten Kinofilm, den ich zusammen mit meinen Eltern besuchen durfte.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, wo es denn sowas gibt?
> 
> Jürgen



Einen Link hab mich nicht mehr zur Hand und auch durch google nicht wiederfinden können. Es war ein Händler/Hersteller aus den USA oder Canada. Man wollte den C&Rlern unter den Muskyfischern eine Alternative anbieten. Anhand von Bildern und Maßen wurden der Fisch dann nachempfunden. Ich meine die vorgefertigten Teile auch für andere Fischarten gesehen zuhaben.

Gruß

Bulettenbär

ps: Stichwort fish carving


----------



## ragbar (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Es gibt nach meiner Kenntnis jemanden im Deutschen Hechtangler Club, Jochen Böttcher (der Herr rechts im Bild)
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/index.php?view=detail&id=93&option=com_joomgallery&Itemid=81
 der Kontakt zu einem amerikanischen Künstler herstellen kann, der künstliche Fische naturgetreu nach Fotos anfertigen kann.


----------



## donak (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

In einem anderen Forum habe ich auch schonmal ein Bild von so einer Replica gesehen, aus dem Amiland.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

@Bulettenbär,
nach deinem ersten Posting war mir schon fast klar, welchen Hintergrund die Annahme, man könne sich im I-net irgendwelche Fischrohlinge aus Kunststoff bestellen und diese dann "bemalen", hat.
Den Musky Abformer kenne ich auch, von seinen Veröffentlichungen her.
Der hat halt so einige Fische abgeform und verkauft dann dem Kundenwunsch entprechende Kopien ihrer Fische.
Wobei es nicht nur schwer ist gute Formen zu erstellen, sondern der Hauptaugenmerk des Künstlers ist die individuelle Farbgebung, um auch dem Kundenfisch nach Fotos, möglichst nahe zu kommen!


> Ich meine die vorgefertigten Teile auch für andere Fischarten gesehen zuhaben.


Ganz sicher wird der Mann keine Abgüsse verkaufen!
Es gibt allerdings noch einige andere, die mit Abgüssen arbeiten, so wie ich selbst auch schon einige Fische abgeformt und Repliken aus Epoxid erstellt habe.
Es gibt es dennoch einige wenige Firmen, die tatsächlich Kunststoffrohlinge verkaufen, dies aber vorwiegend an Präparatoren!
Und sowas für CAD Fräser gibt es auch noch:
http://www.3dcadbrowser.com/3dmodels.aspx?collection=fish

Hier ist übrigends noch der Mann mit den Replikas:

http://www.fittantereplicas.com/index.shtml

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Zander Kopf*

Was es alles gibt - danke für die ganzen Infos und Links!!


----------

